# Tarmac and Wide Rims



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello
I am riding on 2009 Tarmac frame.

My plan is buying some wide carbon wheels, but I saw that not every wheel will fit on my frame because of rubbing issue. 

I would be really happy, if you can write the wheels you are riding on your tarmac without rubbing problems.

I now have 21mm Ultegra wheels and I have no problems. Going 23 should not be a problem but I wonder if 25 or 27mm wheels are good to ride.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Is your Tarmac an SL2? I have a Tarmac SL3 and SL4 and I am rolling Zipp 404 Firecrest CC on them without and problems.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

riding a sl4 with hed stingers no prob here


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not sure about your specific frame, but there are known problems with Zipp Firecrest 303's on 2012 Tarmac SL4's and S-Works McLaren Venge. 

Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Wheels | 303 Firecrest® Carbon Clincher


----------

